# polarized?



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

I have never actually wore polarized glasses while gigging, but started thinking that it is basically the same concept but were dealing with artificial lighting instead of natural. 



so.. does anyone actually wear polarized glasses while holding thier precious gig waiting for that flattie!?!?!?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Light tint polorized might work. Try it and let us know.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Just for kicks one night I put on my Costa's and couldnt see shit.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Works great....been doing it for years. I use my MP-2's with blue mirrored lenses.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A buddy of mine wears Yellow lens's like shooting glass's. He says it helps him.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Naaaaa there are no UV Rays unless yoou are Gigging in the middle of the Afternoon.

Or using a Sun lamp for light. 

If it is Clear use a bright light in the Water if it is Murky redish tanin Stained i use 12v clamp on Painters light off the gunnel Put some silicone on the Bulb threads as you screw it in so wont corrode contacts,i get them in the RV section [email protected] Wally worldthe one i have now lasted 5 years.

If you cant slew to Cue take the Beer Goggles off.

Or get one of those new Flounder Lazer Range finders.


----------

